# Air Traffic Control Dubai



## tinpusher07

i am currently looking for work as an air traffic controller, either approach or enroute in Dubai. I dont really have any contacts there or know anyone that does so i figured i would try this out. i am currently a civilian ATC in the US at an approach control and trying to make the move asap. If anyone has any information or could hook me up with anyone that does i would be greatly appreciative. thanks a lot


----------



## Roxtec Blue

tinpusher07 said:


> i am currently looking for work as an air traffic controller, either approach or enroute in Dubai. I dont really have any contacts there or know anyone that does so i figured i would try this out. i am currently a civilian ATC in the US at an approach control and trying to make the move asap. If anyone has any information or could hook me up with anyone that does i would be greatly appreciative. thanks a lot


Google first hit. 

ATC Careers - Dubai


----------



## QOFE

Roxtec Blue said:


> Google first hit.
> 
> ATC Careers - Dubai


No qualifications required?


----------



## Roxtec Blue

QOFE said:


> No qualifications required?


Not even an alcohol licence lane:


----------



## tinpusher07

ive seen those websites, looking more for someone on the inside as i already have all the required certs and licenses, and ive been doing the job for over 8 years now. i know the only way i got my current job was from knowing someone already on the inside so thats what i was hoping to find. i appreciate the speedy reply though, i wasnt expecting much feedback


----------



## Felixtoo2

Hi, the Company that provides ATC in Dubai (DXB and JXB) is Serco Middle East. At the moment the vacancies for this year have been filled for Tower and I don't think that are running a Radar course in 2013. 
Serco are looking for ATCO's for the new airport at DOHA in Qatar but for those positions they are looking for dual rated Tower/approach guys. The other place they also need guys in Baghdad, the money is good there but if you check out "Baghdad Hilton" on YouTube you'll see the sac rice for the money is a year of real life. 
If you have any other questions just drop me a PM ( which you'll be able to do after you've made 5 posts), I've been a Controller at DXB for 6 years.


----------



## Chocoholic

I* believe Knowledge Point have also taken over recruitment/management of certain airports in the UAE. A friend who is an ATC at Al Ain airport had to reapply for her job through them.


----------



## Felixtoo2

The Company providing ATS at Al Ain, Abu Dhabi and most of the military Towers is GAL, they are however concentrating on trying to increase the number of UAE Nationals and their conditions are not as favourable as SERCO's for Expats.


----------



## Chocoholic

Felixtoo2 said:


> The Company providing ATS at Al Ain, Abu Dhabi and most of the military Towers is GAL, they are however concentrating on trying to increase the number of UAE Nationals and their conditions are not as favourable as SERCO's for Expats.


Ah yeah - sorry. Getting my recruiters mixed up. Yup true, big focus on Emirati hire. The majority of those who were already working there, kept their jobs.


----------



## plckid

This must be most stressful job ever. One mistake can prove deadly


----------



## Felixtoo2

I reckon being a school teacher would be a lot more stressful, at least in my job people usually do what I tell them. Lol


----------



## Oscar_Papa

Just finished the CV and sent. I have a few question for any controller in the UAE or region with SERCO and GAL.


----------



## Felixtoo2

So far I've had 14 years with Serco and 9 with other providers so ask away.


----------



## Lamplighter

This ATC thread recalls to mind the near miss in February, reported earlier this summer:EK 777 & Hawk near miss off 12R - preliminary report out - PPRuNe Forums​... when a UAE airforce training jet was *3.5s* from colliding with a commercial 777 departing DXB.

Some great comments:
- I am sure he had 100% tinted windows;
- He was on his mobile texting his habibi
- It was the 777's fault... if the expat hadn't been in "his" country, the local wouldn't have nearly hit him;
- The poor fellow was just taking his first fighter jet for a quick ride;
- The 777 didn't see him, even though he was flashing his lights...

@felixtoo, jokes aside, I guess this was a pretty serious and potentially catastrophic incident, hard to understand how it could happen near such a busy airport as DXB?


----------



## Felixtoo2

I can't officially comment but it doesn't really get any closer than that without a loud bang and associated aluminium shower. Unfortunately some fast-jet mil pilots seem to forget that the rules apply to them so let's hope a valuable lesson was learned that day.


----------



## Oscar_Papa

*questions*

Felixtoo2,
It appears you like the area. I have lived in South America, Japan and Turkey. I have been reading a lot about the region. Hopefully I can get an offer from either GAL or SERCO. SERCO of course wouldn't be in the UAE except for the training position that is advertised. Once in the area I plan on staying as long as I am allowed. 
As for GAL, Are they the face of ATS for the future of UAE? It appears at least for the next 5 yrs plus an optional additional 2 yrs. Have you any dealings with this company? How are they treating the transfer over from SERCO? 
Thank you,

I have more but they can wait right now and may be more of a PM thing

OSCAR_PAPA


----------



## Felixtoo2

Serco or Serco/IAL have been the main provider of ATC in the region for about 50 years. GAL is fairly new in the region and there goal is to cut down on the number of expats and I crease the level of Emiratisation. 
This is all well and good at the sleepy little military Towers however when it comes to Dubai there just isn't the National skill base to replace expats on a meaningful scale. 
Hopefully I'll never have to work for GAL but the only thing certain out here is that things will change. 
Which international airports have you worked at? The traffic level in Dubai is now at a level where you'll have to already been working for at least five years at a busy unit.


----------



## Oscar_Papa

Emiratisation sound like a great theory, as you have stated the attempted implementations will be the reality. I am sure there are quite a few professional ATCO UAE nationals, just not enough to full the needs of the system and may never obtain the goal. 


I realize DXB is a very busy environment and I do not believe I have the "international airport" experience they require. The majority of experience I have is in a military environment tower/radar, I have not run the annual counts DXB has published however I have run daily counts that would match, if not out perform them in complexity of airport configuration and diversity of traffic. I am not saying that I am a match for DXB's requirements and as a professional ATCr I feel my skills are best suited in one of those sleepy military facilities you have mentioned, prove myself to the powers to be, then attempt to network into a busier facility. I am for challenge and advancing my experience and abilities while providing exemplary service to the flying community. That sounded as if I am trying to sell you something...

I have been planning on moving to the region for a while. I now have a friend in the Centre with GCAA, he loves the area and only planned on being there a year he is now on his second year and growing. He believes he will stay in the area with no real timeline of leaving in sight. As for me my wife has lived in the region and loved it she wants to go back, she is excited about the plans.


----------



## Lamplighter

Oscar_Papa said:


> Emiratisation sound like a great theory, as you have stated the attempted implementations will be the reality.


Hi Oscar_Papa

Without wishing to be more candid, I will say that many seasoned observers know that there is somewhat of a "gulf" between this theory and the reality! 

This is true for many sectors, but perhaps ATC is different. Anyway, good luck.

BR


----------



## Mr Rossi

Lamplighter said:


> Without wishing to be more candid, I will say that many seasoned observers know that there is somewhat of a "gulf" between this theory and the reality!


A friend's job was initially training up Emirati's for ATC. 40 would show up on the first day, 6 would show up after lunch. About 4 would complete the course and the 2 that passed would take managerial positions in the family companies anyway.

Expats positions are fairly safe for now, apparently.


----------



## Tcinema

Hello. I am sorry if it is not the right place to post my comment.
We are a french couple. We are 32 years old. We are both ATC in an enroute control centre in france. The name is REIMS ACC . It is one of the busiest area of europe as we are right in the middle of all european airfields. We are in permanent relationship with the main european control centres as SKYGUIDE, NATS, DFS, MAASTRICHT UAC.
We started aviation training school in 2003, we moved to our job location and we have been working as atc ´ s in Reims ACC since then.
We are visiting dubai now and we fell in love with the atmosphere, the weather and the waynof life.
We would like to apply for a job in the middle east. Could anyone give us some tips?
What is the procedure ? Would it be possible ? 
Is there an atc in dxb who could maybe arrange for us a visit of the tower ? Maybe it is not possible here....
Many thanks
Best regards
Kamel and Elizabeth Himeur


----------



## tinpusher07

*Job*

I can give you some websites you can apply on but it's pretty tough to get a good location besides Iraq, how is the hiring there in France? An is the pay pretty competitive to other areas?


----------



## Tcinema

tinpusher07 said:


> I can give you some websites you can apply on but it's pretty tough to get a good location besides Iraq, how is the hiring there in France? An is the pay pretty competitive to other areas?



Thank you for your answer. Actually we are more keen on applying for dubai or abu dhabi.
Regarding france , it is pretty complicated. It is an aviation schooĺentrance exam you have to pass with an 26 years old age limit. Pretty hard to pass , lots of maths and physics to provide a severe selection.
Then you get into training school for almost 2 years where you will learn all the basics of en route and approach go have both skills.
Then you have your first affectation in a acc or an approach tower. And you will learn all the specifics of your centre. 
That´s all folks


----------



## Tcinema

I would accept any website i can apply in


----------



## Stevesolar

Tcinema said:


> I would accept any website i can apply in


Hi

ATC in Dubai is done by Serco
Their website is as follows:-

https://www.amris.com/serco/search.php#searchList

Bonne Chance!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Felixtoo2

Hi, as you are working at Reims ACC you would be better looking at Abu Dhabi as Dubai is Tower or Approach only. Serco presently has vacancies for Bahrain, Doha and Baghdad which may suit area controllers and Erbil or Sharjah for Tower ATCO's 
I've to Reims a couple of times, the first being when you guys held the ECC football, nice part of the world, are you sure that you wanna move to the desert?


----------



## tinpusher07

*Atc*

Is that all the same with someone if they are already an entire controller in the us with certifications from the busiest em route facility wanting to move out there?


----------



## Tcinema

Thank you for your answer 
Is there a possibility to visit the tower and infrastructures or it is totally locked ?


----------



## Felixtoo2

I probably said the same thing earlier

In this thread, any opinion I express here is in no way connected to the company I work for and so I won't say much. Feel free to pm me for a realistic view of a US controllers prospects in Dubai but don't send cv's n font shoot the messenger.


----------



## Tcinema

We are open to a change once in a lifetime. It is sure that we have great conditions but we would not mind for a couple of years experience something different.


----------



## Tcinema

To apply in france you have to be fluent in both english and french , as we are now part of the european atc licence , anyone from europe could apply in theory...... But a person from the US i would not tell.


----------



## Sc997

*Any luck*

Does Serco look like they are going to continue ATC services for the foreseeable future? Is the effort to increase the emeratization waning or gaining strength?


----------



## Sc997

Has DWC construction resumed, are they scheduling passenger flights into there yet?


----------



## BedouGirl

Sc997 said:


> Has DWC construction resumed, are they scheduling passenger flights into there yet?


Yes, it opened some months ago.


----------



## pushing tin

Felixtoo2 said:


> Hi, the Company that provides ATC in Dubai (DXB and JXB) is Serco Middle East. At the moment the vacancies for this year have been filled for Tower and I don't think that are running a Radar course in 2013.
> Serco are looking for ATCO's for the new airport at DOHA in Qatar but for those positions they are looking for dual rated Tower/approach guys. The other place they also need guys in Baghdad, the money is good there but if you check out "Baghdad Hilton" on YouTube you'll see the sac rice for the money is a year of real life.
> If you have any other questions just drop me a PM ( which you'll be able to do after you've made 5 posts), I've been a Controller at DXB for 6 years.


Waiting for the SERCO 'Roadshow' due in Sept here in Munich for applicants for ATC Dubai. I'm a 20 years-experienced ATCO thats very keen on a transfer to Dubai. I'm most eager to learn a few facts earlier than SERCO are prepared to share. Moving our kids out of school and into foreign waters is not at all daunting, but the costs of schooling, health insurance and so on may be! Would you be happy to share info. such as housing/health/school/travel and removal allowances? There are many rumours, but SERCO are staying tight-lipped until their 'Roadshow'. Given successful applicants should be ready to move in the spring, it doesn't leave much time for arrangements to be completed (selling our house and so on). Any info. would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## vantage

pushing tin said:


> Waiting for the SERCO 'Roadshow' due in Sept here in Munich for applicants for ATC Dubai. I'm a 20 years-experienced ATCO thats very keen on a transfer to Dubai. I'm most eager to learn a few facts earlier than SERCO are prepared to share. Moving our kids out of school and into foreign waters is not at all daunting, but the costs of schooling, health insurance and so on may be! Would you be happy to share info. such as housing/health/school/travel and removal allowances? There are many rumours, but SERCO are staying tight-lipped until their 'Roadshow'. Given successful applicants should be ready to move in the spring, it doesn't leave much time for arrangements to be completed (selling our house and so on). Any info. would be MUCH appreciated.


Have a read of the 'sticky' threads at the top of the forum, which cover housing, schooling, cars, insurance, allowances etc etc etc.

That way, you'll have a fair idea of how much your personal lifestyle is likely to cost, and assess any job offer you may get.


----------



## pushing tin

Thanks, will do!


----------



## Felixtoo2

Hi, can't tell you much about the actual costs of schooling but the allowance is around 60k dhs per kid for the first two kids. Housing allowance is 210k dhs. Both are under review but unlikely to change this year. 
I'm curious why you'd want to leave Munich and Bavaria to come out here as I'm sure quite a few of us out here would jump at the chance to work in Munich Tower.


----------



## pushing tin

Many thanks for the info. Helps much with the initial numbers game. Six or so years to my retirement date (which is about 55 here) and fancy the change/challenge. Kids are teenagers and keen to experience living somewhere very different...character building and all that! Wife spent years as expat in Asia as a kid and likes the idea too. Lets see what the whole package is. What do people do if they have more than 2 kids? Barvaria is more catholic than the Vatican if you get the gist.


----------



## Felixtoo2

I think if you've more than two kids there are only three options. pay for the school fees yourself, home school or sell the one you're least attached to lol!!


----------



## pushing tin

Why didn't I think of that! The threat might at least have them all towing the line for a day or two.


----------



## Felixtoo2

PT
Just realised you said 55ish? That will probably sideline you straight away I'm afraid. I don't think its a SERCO policy but more the parameters that they are contracted to work with I'm afraid.


----------



## jonoyong

Hi there, sorry for reviving an old thread, but i have a quick question on this subject. I recently went for an APC for DXB tower. and the immediate feedback and results were favorable. how long would it be before you next hear from the Serco HR rep? they told me they would get in touch with me by the end of that week, and that was 2 weeks ago. Does it mean i didn't make it in the end? 

Thanks in advance for any replies in this matter, much appreciated!


----------



## Felixtoo2

I wasn't involved with any of the APC's this time so i'd suggest you just give them a call/email directly and they should get straight back to you. There is a tower course in january and i believe that all the spots on that course have been assigned so they may well be waiting until a 2nd course date has been decided before contacting you.


----------



## Gavtek

Felix, are you the one responsible for directing a plane from DWC over the Marina around 9pm-ish a couple of nights a week? From the ungodly noise it makes, I would take a guess at Russian-built cargo plane.


----------



## jonoyong

Felixtoo2 said:


> I wasn't involved with any of the APC's this time so i'd suggest you just give them a call/email directly and they should get straight back to you. There is a tower course in january and i believe that all the spots on that course have been assigned so they may well be waiting until a 2nd course date has been decided before contacting you.


Thanks for the reply much appreciated! Unfortunately the Serco rep I was in communication with is away until the 5th. So the agonizing wait continues. I was told that there would be 2 courses next year: Feb and Oct 2015. If selected for the October course, does it mean that they will only contact me closer to that date? Or should I know as soon as possible so I have ample time for any arrangements I may need to make with regards to current employment etc?


----------



## Felixtoo2

Gav, no thats not me, I work up at DXB so i'm to blame for the noise over Mirdiff.

Jono, obviously I can't say much over a public forum butni'll try to make sure that they get some word out to you this week. Surprised that you are choosing to leave WSSS for OMDB, although you'll definitely drive a nicer car here!!


----------



## jonoyong

Felixtoo2 said:


> Jono, obviously I can't say much over a public forum butni'll try to make sure that they get some word out to you this week. Surprised that you are choosing to leave WSSS for OMDB, although you'll definitely drive a nicer car here!!


Cheers that would be greatly appreciated! some response, be it good news or bad news, would be welcomed for sure! 

nothing much wrong with WSSS, but let's just say that a change of scenery is most definitely welcomed. and i just felt the opportunity to experience a new environment is too hard to pass up. always up for a challenge, and learning and improving along the way.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Jon, you'll be hearing something very shortly. When you have posted 5 times you'll be able to send me a private message and I can give you some more details. I've spoken to Justen and if you still have his email address you can contact him directly. Cheers


----------



## jonoyong

Felixtoo2 said:


> Jon, you'll be hearing something very shortly. When you have posted 5 times you'll be able to send me a private message and I can give you some more details. I've spoken to Justen and if you still have his email address you can contact him directly. Cheers


Thank you so much for this piece of info, i really do hope to hear from someone soon. there are actually some stuff i do wanna ask, but looks like i have to make one more post before dropping you a PM. but you have been a great help for sure!


----------



## umid2025

Hello everyone! I was surfing the net to find opportunities for employment as an ATC in Dubai and came across with this forum. 

I am a senior year student of bachelor's degree course in air traffic control at the university in Uzbekistan and will be finishing my studies in seven months. As I don't have any prior work experience, guess it would be hard to get a job right away. So, the first option I am looking for is internship at one of the airports which could potentially give me a chance to get a job in future. I would be grateful if someone knows information about whom should I contact regarding this question.

Will be waiting for any answer from you.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Unfortunately unless you are a UAE National there is no possibility of getting into ATC at Dubai without at least 5 years valid experience at a busy International Airport, its a customer requirement.


----------



## umid2025

Felixtoo2, thank you for the answer. Isn't it possible if I get to the school (for example, Emirates Aviation University) in Dubai to obtain international diploma/certificate in ATC?


----------



## umid2025

I just wanted to write a letter to the official authority that controllers in Dubai work for.


----------



## Spatco

Hi everyone

Anyone of you know knows what are the package offered by GAL at Abu Dhabi TWR? I am negotiating a position there a d I am completelly lost with salaries.

Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2

I don't know what the Twr salary is down there with GAL but I understand that they provide the housing allowance as a part of the salary rather than up front which means the initial set up costs will need to come out of your savings.


----------



## Spatco

Thanks very much Felix

Any idea about salaries in other ats providers? It might help me to make an idea.

Cheers


----------



## Felixtoo2

I'll take a rough guess at OMAD being around 57K pcm all in although they may add about another 4K a month for each of the first two kids school fees. Just a guess though!


----------



## Spatco

Thank you very much Felix, I made phone interview yesterday and I will receive a formal offer next week.

That amount sounds good


----------



## avoiee

*GCAA hiring , En-route controllers*

Hi 

anyone here works for GCAA ? i have read several negative comments working for them .

they didnt mention any requairments to see if i am able to apply fot it

30 years old, 6+ years as full time atc 

i really need to change something in my life and this would suit mi just fine 

if anyone can comment on this would be great

thx


----------



## avoiee

hi everyone 

bringing this up but i saw on flight global vacancy for ACC controllers through GCAA 

anyone have applied ? when and what to expect ?

thx


----------



## GorGor

Any news?


----------

